# D-bol Primo stack



## RuckstaR (Jan 30, 2005)

What are your thoughts on a D-bol and Primo cycle. I want to use D-bol for sheer size and strength, and add the primo due to its ability to enable me to keep some more of my gains, because it does not suppress natural test production as much, and because it is not 17aa so it is less toxic to the liver when combined with a harsh 17aa like dbol. I was thinking of adding 10mg of nolva everyday to combat water retention.  Any problems/weaknesses with this stack that i have overlooked? Thanks Guys


----------



## Tough Old Man (Jan 30, 2005)

Bump


----------



## LAM (Jan 30, 2005)

RuckstaR said:
			
		

> What are your thoughts on a D-bol and Primo cycle. I want to use D-bol for sheer size and strength, and add the primo due to its ability to enable me to keep some more of my gains, because it does not suppress natural test production as much, and because it is not 17aa so it is less toxic to the liver when combined with a harsh 17aa like dbol. I was thinking of adding 10mg of nolva everyday to combat water retention.  Any problems/weaknesses with this stack that i have overlooked? Thanks Guys



IMO, that's terrible cycle.  where is the test ? primo is SO overrated.  it is a very mild anabolic (less anabolic than both EQ and Deca) and mildly androgenic (it is basically a DHT derivative).  you need to run primo at at least 600 mg/wk for 10 weeks to see anything, not worth the cash for the effect.


----------



## RuckstaR (Jan 30, 2005)

I hate needles, They make me wanna puke.....I think its hereditary.   Thats where the test is.....is tha needle. There needs to be some kinda ashamed smiley on here.


At first i wanted to run Winny and Dbol, but thats two hardcore 17aa's, and i think thats dum.


----------



## LAM (Jan 30, 2005)

IMO, if you don't want to inject you are not ready to use gear.  I don't know anyone who uses gear that truely likes to inject.  the injections are painless but depending on what you are using and from what source and where the inj site is there may be some slight pain in the inj site for several days.

winny and dbol, that is another horrible cycle...


----------



## Mudge (Jan 30, 2005)

Gains are kept by diet and training, and post cycle treatment.

You want sheer size and strength and you fear water retention and you are going to use primo? Time to rethink that one.


----------



## RuckstaR (Jan 30, 2005)

I dont fear water retention, i know it's a reality, but I want to limit it a bit because it seems like alot of the size you stand to gain form dbol comes from estronogenic (right word?) water retention. It seems that limiting some of this water retention would give a more realistic size increase (while limiting some gains) but make allow me to keep more during PCT as I have less water to lose, no?

What is wrong with a dbol winny stack aside from the fact that they are both 17aa and brutally hard on the liver? I've read alot about this stack and that was the only negetive they mentioned. What can you add?


----------



## LAM (Jan 31, 2005)

there is no synergistic effect with a dbol and winstrol combination.  dbol is best used when strength/weight gain is top priority it is both a strong anabolic and strong androgen.  winstrol is best used when dieting down as it is a mild anabolic and mild androgen.

why are you scared to use test ?


----------



## RuckstaR (Jan 31, 2005)

I would LOVE to use test, I understand well it is the best way to go, certainly for a newb first cycle. Its the needle thing, ever since I can remember they've mad me wanna puke. I am trying hard to invision using a long lasting test that I or a friend could inject once a week, but this would be f*ckin hard for me to do. 

On a slightly diff note, I really appreciate all the constructive responses from you guys, they really tore me up at BB.com on this topic which I dont understand 'cas everyone has got to start somewhere.


----------



## Tha Don (Jan 31, 2005)

RuckstaR said:
			
		

> I would LOVE to use test, I understand well it is the best way to go, certainly for a newb first cycle. Its the needle thing, ever since I can remember they've mad me wanna puke. I am trying hard to invision using a long lasting test that I or a friend could inject once a week, but this would be f*ckin hard for me to do.



25 gauge in the glutes, ya won't feel a thing! trust me




> On a slightly diff note, I really appreciate all the constructive responses from you guys, they really tore me up at BB.com on this topic which I dont understand 'cas everyone has got to start somewhere



BB.com is full of rookies and punks, i used to go over there and post now and again but i never learnt jack from any of them, i just used to spend all my time correcting crap advice from the 'mr know it alls' that don't have a clue what they are talking about, and then they'd get abusive at me   so they don't get my advice any more


----------



## Mudge (Jan 31, 2005)

My first inject took about 30 minutes to finally do (delt shot), I dont have some fetish for pins but its the way to go especially if you planned to be doing this long. If you are one of those people who think they are going to do one 6 week cycle and never do this again, then why even start?


----------



## Tha Don (Jan 31, 2005)

Mudge said:
			
		

> If you are one of those people who think they are going to do one 6 week cycle and never do this again, then why even start?



1st cycle gains


----------



## LAM (Jan 31, 2005)

young d said:
			
		

> 1st cycle gains



depends on when you do your fist cycle.  if you are fairly new to resistance training the 1st cycle gains will be far greater than a person who has been training for 15-20 years then does a cycle.


----------



## Tha Don (Jan 31, 2005)

LAM said:
			
		

> depends on when you do your fist cycle.  if you are fairly new to resistance training the 1st cycle gains will be far greater than a person who has been training for 15-20 years then does a cycle.



thanks LAM

i've now decided that i am definately hitting the juice hard this summer! 

anyone want to buy roughly 50 bottles of PH/PS? holla at me!


----------



## RuckstaR (Jan 31, 2005)

I suppose one could use test cyp or en in order to only have to take a shot once a week. The problem I see with long lasting ethers like this on my first cycle is that they take so long to get out of the body that even if I just up and stop them for whatever problem I might have, they're gonna hang around in decent levels for like 2 weeks. This to me is another appeal on orals, their short half life means if I run into serious problems I can discontinue use and they will be out of my body in hours/days. However for all afore mentioned reasons they can also suck......Obviously one is looking for the best results for the money and strain they put on their body. 

To humour me, is there ANY all oral cycle (I would assume using the bol) that may hold any merit at all for someone to use as a stepping stone? I'm not looking for 30 pounds on a first cycle, I think its better to ease into it.


----------



## Mudge (Jan 31, 2005)

Dont need to hit the juice hard, I am running low dose stuff and just as full and strong as I've ever been. Diet is #1 for sure, and that is my issue with breaking past 255 without being fat.


----------

